
Uber engineer barred from work on key self-driving technology, judge says - remx
https://www.bostonglobe.com/business/2017/05/15/uber-engineer-barred-from-work-key-self-driving-technology-judge-says/ttbtIpBHf9jn3viyX4RWzO/story.html
======
tyingq
Given that Uber is using the "we had no idea this happened" defense, they were
already forced down this path earlier:
[http://www.businessinsider.com/anthony-levandowski-no-
longer...](http://www.businessinsider.com/anthony-levandowski-no-longer-leads-
uber-self-driving-cars-2017-4)

So, not terribly newsworthy.

